# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Sine Wave Entertainment Limited, entertainment, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - sinewaveentertainment.com

youtube.com/SineWave

linkedin.com/company/sine-wave-company

CEO - Rohan Freeman

Products and projects:

Sinespace, virtual world platform for building multi-user worlds

----------

